# CO2 Tanks



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

My local welding supply is asking for $140 for a 15 lb tank. Or, I could rent it from them for $55 per year. Seems like a lot either way. So, I am searching for a cheaper alternative than locally purchased CO2 cylinders.

I ran across aluminum tanks at this website:
15 lb. Aluminum Co2 Tank | BeverageFactory.com

Does anyone know if the fittings are universal or if my AZO Regulator will fit on that tank?


----------



## CowsPatoot (Jan 31, 2007)

Fittings should be universal as long as you are in the US (and other countries, but I don't know which other ones).

Keep in mind before you buy....where will you get it filled? For me, there isn't a local place that can fill them, only "send it out to be filled". So it would take me about 2 weeks to get one filled, meaning if I buy elsewhere I have to buy two of them (one to use, one to send out). If I purchase a 20 lb bottle from them...I can just swap it out for $20. Price ends up cheaper locally especially once you add in the safety inspections that will eventually be required on them.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Aluminum Co2 Cylinders

The prices here arnt bad.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Try a fire extinguisher place. Ask a bartender at a restaurant where do they get refills; they might have a good lead.

Try this and search for CO2 cylinder
Rapids Wholesale Restaurant Equipment

Mark


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya the best price around is from the link you put up. Aquariumplants.com is where I bought mine from but make sure you have them ship it empty other wise they will charge you twice as much for shipping.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I would recommend calling around your area. I got mine from a fire extinguisher store that is not that local but was selling reconditioned tanks. The place was about 30 miles/45 minutes away but I got the tank+filled for $75. Even the best price online with shipping couldn't beat that. As far as it being reconditioned, you can't even tell it was ever used before, besides it sits in a cabinet, so if it was banged up, who the hell sees it!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

all the local places around me where twice as expensive as aquariumplants.com.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I went through aquariumplants.com as well. I bought an empty 5lb for 50 bucks, and got it filled locally at a paintball field.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Ya the best price around is from the link you put up. Aquariumplants.com is where I bought mine from but make sure you have them ship it empty other wise they will charge you twice as much for shipping.


They won't ship a full cylinder, it is against the law and extremely dangerous.

Get one locally and swap it out with a full cylinder unless there is a place locally that fills on-site.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently bought a 10lb tank from aquariumplants.com. With shipping it was around $81 I think.

yoink - They claim to ship full cylinders.


----------

